# Bus speed vs. Rated FSB



## nora.e (Jul 1, 2007)

I was running cpu-z to see what every thing was running at. It shows that I've got a Rated FSB  of 800.0 MHz  but am showing a Bus speed of only 200.0 MHz. Are these supose to be the same? If so how do I crank it up another 600.0 MHz? Couln't find anything in BIOS to change it (asus p5pe-vm bios version 1302)

Also my cpu is rated at 3GHz and is running at 3000.1MHz! Does this count as OCed?!!!


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 1, 2007)

FSB is the front side bus speed. The Bus speed is the base value I guess you could say..that's where the multiplier comes in. 200 x 15 = 3000. I don't know much about FSB, but that's what the bus thing is.

Edit: If you are able to get the Bus speed up another 600 Mhz, Good job m8!!


----------



## hat (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't really know what it meanes, but since Intel's FSB is quad-pumped, 200FSB means 800MHz FSB. I think the 200 is just a number multiplied to calculate the core speed and the rated bus speed that it says on the box is the speed of the link the CPU has with the rest of the system... 800MHz speed to RAM, Video Card, etc... or am I wrong? 

If your FSB was 100, your rated FSB would change to 400. If you OC it to 201, the rated FSB changes to 804... I think


----------



## Kursah (Jul 1, 2007)

Hat's got it right, your actual Bus Speed is in fact 200MHZ, but since intel uses quad-pumping per clock cycle, (think 4 lanes of highway), it is in fact doing 200MHZ x 4, ie 800MHZ Rated FSB Speed.

Also minor indescrepincies in speed do not count as an OC, an overclock to me is best defined as an increase of speed beyond OE Rated Speed manually by the person/owner of said component. Even to use an "auto OC" feature, you have to manually turn it on. But a .1MHZ increase cannot be considered an OC. If you raised your FSB by 1MHZ (set to 201 in bios), then you would have 201X4 = 804 Rated FSB Speed, and 204 x 15 = 3060. Both values would be your minimal manual OC adjustment for your current setup. It may read slightly different also as nothing is EXACT (hence why your CPU is reading 3000.1 instead of 3000.0, someone else may have 2999.8, etc)

I recommend you read up more on FSB and other Bus speeds, ratings, meanings, adjustments and all that Nora.e, there's a lot of stuff out there that may interest you!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 1, 2007)

Red dots simulate 1 P4 fsb cycle. Blue is cycle # 2

Green dots simulate 1 DDR cycle (AMD's FSB on the K7. The A64 no longer has this.. its unique)

This picture isn't an accurate representation, its just something I gathered up quickly that gets the point of the quad pumped across, easily.

Although I just realized its not actually finishing the cycle xD

Don't take it literally!


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 1, 2007)

Well bro we have the same board, unfortunately there is no ocing in these babies when running non core 2's asus had the option for cpu ratio locked when using none core 2's, although some say can run fsb 1066 via using an agp card (not the integrated 1) and using core 2 procs. Btw to use core 2 procs you must flash bios to lates 1402 found on there website  hope this helps.

P.S. you can oc the board by using software such as clockgen or systool.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 1, 2007)

you FSB is quad pumped. meaning 200mhz x 4 = 800mhz


----------



## nora.e (Jul 1, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Also minor indescrepincies in speed do not count as an OC



My question of it being OC'd wasn't serious, I'm in the learning stages and figuring out what it all means and how it works together. Once I've got more understanding of it then I'll start to crank the juice up. I'm an extremist and live on instant gratifacation, to do so now would just invite the big mushroom cloud of doom!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 1, 2007)

Hehe, well Nora.e you're taking the right way to learning! Read all you can! If you haven't read through the guides on this site, many will help you in your learning process. My guide is pretty good for helping newer users understand things also, but I may have to add some more pertaining to FSB/Bus speeds after seeing this thread! So thank you for giving me inspiration to add more to my guide!


----------

